# only eat at NIGHT?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

helloso ive started working full time and taking ft classes (5) at san francisco state university. im just curious...do any of you busy bodies go throughout the whole day not eating anything at all till you get home? and if you dont, what do you eat when youre out? for me, i wake up, work out, go to work and then night school...and i get home around 10ish, so thats when ill eat.please, please,please advise...thanks


----------



## MUFC-forever (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey - personally, I do eat throughout the day. I eat breakfast before school, lunch then I'll have dinner when I get home...... I would advice you to eat breakfast and lunch as well. When I'm out I'll buy a sandwich usually.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

we all cope in different ways and it always dpeends on how bad your ibs is or gets... i would get D upto 10times a day, so i dont eat in the day, i carry a bar of chocalte and when my blood sugar drops i have that or a warm cup of chocalte something to get my sugar up and keep it there.... it works for me im very active, full time university and full social life! few say that these days







though only eating at night risks ibs being worse in the morning time but id rather it be that way thtan ill and interferring with my day


----------



## brwndot (Nov 17, 2004)

I used to avoid eating breakfast. For some reason my body was just not at all interested in food too early in the day. If I ate or drank (even tea) I'd have an attack. I try to make my first meal of the day something small and easy to digest -- like an english muffin or some oatmeal. If I know I've been stressed and can feel an attack coming on I won't eat until I'm safe at home. I don't know how you make it through such a busy day without any fuel for your body!


----------



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

i eat trail mix (peanuts, raisins, and m&ms) for breakfast and then i eat dinner at 5. its the only thing that works for me..if i eat too much during the day i feel sick. i always eat trail mix cuz i know it wont give me reflux or indigestion..i still get a little gassy but nothing too bad. people think i'm weird for eating trail mix all of the time..but you know what..it works for me!


----------

